# Best Route Little Rock to Branson



## Steve (Mar 16, 2006)

What is the best route to take between Little Rock and Branson?  Route 65 north of Conway or route 7 north of Russellville?  

Thanks for any suggestions and tips!

Steve


----------



## bogey21 (Mar 17, 2006)

Steve said:
			
		

> What is the best route to take between Little Rock and Branson?  Route 65 north of Conway or route 7 north of Russellville?



I have made the drive often between Hot Springs Village (just South of Little Rock) and Branson.  When I am in a hurry I take Route 65.  It is clearly faster.  But I have to say that in the Fall when the leaves are changing that parts of Route 7 are just spectacular!!

GEORGE


----------



## JLB (Mar 17, 2006)

Yup, 65, but the _in a hurry _ part is relative.


----------



## dschaefe (Mar 18, 2006)

Steve --

If you are planning to get to Branson by flying to Little Rock, US 65 is the best way to get from Little Rock to Branson.  However, you should be aware that there is a direct Delta flight from Salt Lake City to the Northwest Arkansas Regional Airport (XNA).  It is a much shorter drive from there to Branson.

Don S.


----------



## ArBravesFan (Mar 18, 2006)

I just drove to Branson and back this week.  I am an owner at Horizon's by Marriott and make the trip once or twice a year.  THE way to go is I-40 west out of Little Rock -> Hwy 65 north out of Conway all the way to Branson.

Don't even THINK about a different route.

Where are you staying in Branson?


----------



## Steve (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for the information and suggestions.  It sounds like Highway 65 is definitely the best route.  On this trip, we're going first to Hilton Head Island, then driving to Branson with a stop in Alabama in between.  So we'll be driving from Birmingham to Branson via Little Rock. (Not the typical way to get to Branson from Salt Lake City...to say the least).  

We're staying at Horizons by Marriott in Branson.  It will be my first visit to Branson, and I'm looking forward to it.

Steve


----------



## ArBravesFan (Mar 19, 2006)

Steve,

Have a great time!  We have been to Hilton Head and Branson many times.  Both great and completely different.  Both are off season right now.  The weather will be cool but the crowds will be less.  Still, in Branson, get a map and drive the "alternate routes."  You DO NOT want to get caught on the "strip" any more than you have to.

In Branson, I would suggest Danna's Barbeque and Tony Z's.  Danna's - very casual and Tony Z's is fine dining.  You will throughly enjoy them both.

Have fun!

Mark


----------



## Steve (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks, Mark.

I appreciate the restaurant suggestions...and the tips to avoid the worst traffic.  We leave April 1st for Hilton Head...and I can't wait.  It just keeps snowing here in Utah.  Hopefully we'll find some nice spring weather (or least no snow!)

Steve


----------

